# national irish bank: how safe would my money be in a deposit account?



## monica2 (14 Jan 2011)

hi can anyone give me any advice on national irish bank and how safe would my money be in a deposit account,tks for any advice.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2011)

If you are going with NIB then consider the below account:



> *National Irish Bank: eSaver*
> *3.00%* on €1 to €50,000
> Note 1: Instant access.
> Note 2: *Withdrawals reduce interest rate by 2.00% to 1.00% in the month of the withdrawal*.
> ...


 
NIB are not dependent on the Irish state or the ECB or CBI for survival. 

NIB are part of Danske bank who are a profitable Danish bank.


----------



## DMcL1971 (14 Jan 2011)

Monica,

The eSaver account paying 3% is only available to existing customers of NIB through their on-line banking platform. However, this is not a problem, you can open a current account called an 'Easy' account which attracts no bank charges and gives you access to the on-line banking. Then from there you can open the eSaver account. I have both the Easy current account and the eSaver account myself.


----------



## DMcL1971 (14 Jan 2011)

I just had another look at the NIB web site and they now have an even more basic current account than the 'Easy' it's called 'Personal Access'. It has free banking, on-line access and an ATM card but unlike the 'Easy' it doesn't have a credit card or an overdraft facility.


----------



## chasm (16 Jan 2011)

DMcL1971 said:


> Monica,
> 
> The eSaver account paying 3% is only available to existing customers of NIB through their on-line banking platform. However, this is not a problem, you can open a current account called an 'Easy' account which attracts no bank charges and gives you access to the on-line banking. Then from there you can open the eSaver account. I have both the Easy current account and the eSaver account myself.




I'm not sure if this is correct. I was able to open an e-saver account last week and i am not an existing customer.


----------



## DMcL1971 (17 Jan 2011)

chasm,

You are correct. I rang NIB, they said the eSaver account is now available for anyone to open, they don't need to have a current account. When it was originally launched, which is when I opened one, it was anly available to existing customers.


----------



## TomPetty (17 Jan 2011)

Hi folks, 
I opened an E-Saver account today with NIB in City Centre. Very professional bunch & very efficient. 
When I was walking out the door, my acount was set-up / Initial Deposit lodged ( At 3 % ), as well as my Internet Banking Security stuff all complete. 

Regards.


----------

